# [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my 
charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had 
blown without my noticing it. Eventually the voltage on the accessory 
battery dropped too low to work of course and I was stuck.

What have some of you done to monitor this situation other than checking 
the fuse every day?

Thanks for any ideas, David Abineri

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Emeter on my truck is set so it "sleeps" unless a threshold current draw is exceeded. In practice whenever I turn the key on it illuminates because the DC/DC is working. This provides an indirect indication that all is well in that area.




________________________________
From: David Abineri <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 10:21:24 PM
Subject: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery

I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my 
charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had 
blown without my noticing it. Eventually the voltage on the accessory 
battery dropped too low to work of course and I was stuck.

What have some of you done to monitor this situation other than checking 
the fuse every day?

Thanks for any ideas, David Abineri

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090722/1ef570c9/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a volt meter wired on the dash so I can monitor the 12 volt battery
while I am driving. It is starts to lose voltage I know I have a
problem...either the DC to DC convert is shot, the battery is shot or a
connection is bad.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com

973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Frank John
Sent: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 10:41 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery

The Emeter on my truck is set so it "sleeps" unless a threshold current draw
is exceeded. In practice whenever I turn the key on it illuminates because
the DC/DC is working. This provides an indirect indication that all is well
in that area.




________________________________
From: David Abineri <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 10:21:24 PM
Subject: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery

I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my 
charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had 
blown without my noticing it. Eventually the voltage on the accessory 
battery dropped too low to work of course and I was stuck.

What have some of you done to monitor this situation other than checking 
the fuse every day?

Thanks for any ideas, David Abineri

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090722/1ef570c9/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Abineri wrote:
> 
> > I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
> > charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

I find that after many years of driving a EV, that I started to install 
indicators and switch over circuits in the vehicle. This way its easy to 
trouble the the circuits and switch in a backup on the go.

At one time back in the stone age, I had only main battery and amp meter 
indication. This did not tell me how my accessory battery, DC-DC unit, 
motor ampere, motor voltage, motor temperature, controller temperature, 
battery temperature, ampere hour, watt hour, percent of charge, coolant 
temperature, heater temperature and etc.

I first started with a standard Stewart Warner 12 volt meter and amp meter 
off the accessory battery. The DC-DC was set to 14.5 volts and at load may 
drop to 11 volts. The minimum setting for my controller is 10.5 volts.

I found only using a 12 volt meter, that I may not be aware that the fuse of 
the main battery pack may have open, so I then install a volt and amp meter 
on that circuit to the DC-DC converters.

All my fuse holders are track mounted made by the Square D company that has 
fuse blown indicators. If any one fuse blows, then a LED that shunts the 
fuse holder lights up. Each fuse on the track has a spare one that can be 
switch in by just pushing it in like a switch.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Abineri" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 7:21 PM
Subject: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery


> I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
> charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
> blown without my noticing it. Eventually the voltage on the accessory
> battery dropped too low to work of course and I was stuck.
>
> What have some of you done to monitor this situation other than checking
> the fuse every day?
>
> Thanks for any ideas, David Abineri
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doug Weathers wrote:
>


> David Abineri wrote:
> >
> >> I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
> >> charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren<[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Btw, my first post to this list.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

auto parts stores have theses 3 or 4 LED bat/alternator
function indicators that plug in the cig lighter. 
thats what i used in my airplane. it gives me the alternator
condition when the engine is running and the battery
condition when the engine is stopped and best of all they are 
cheap
regards
Louis in central BC
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Evan Tuer" <[email protected]>
.
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery
. 
.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Evan Tuer wrote:
>


> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Btw, my first post to this list.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ole-Egil Hvitmyren<[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > new one with zener diodes:
> > http://olegil.amigaos.se/dcdc_battery_alarm_zener.pdf
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think that this cat has already been skinned...
e-bay 110415018251 and 200365641838 for example.

MRO




> olegil wrote:
> >
> > Evan Tuer wrote:
> > : <snip>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the E-vision will also monitor the accessory battery voltage? Or,
if I'm wrong on that, I'll just add a regular car battery voltmeter with the
expanded 10 to 16 volt scale.

Z



> W9IP <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been using this. It is not as slick as a meter on the dash but it is
cheap and easy.
http://www.amazon.com/Equus-3721-Battery-Charging-Monitor/dp/B000EVWDU0



> David Abineri <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
> > charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Ole-Egil, I remember you from amigaworld.net.


On Thu, Jul 23, 2009 at 12:15 AM, Ole-Egil Hvitmyren<[email protected]> w=
rote:
> Doug Weathers wrote:
>>


> David Abineri wrote:
> >>
> >>> I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
> >>> charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Abineri wrote:
> >> I'm sure there's a dead simple circuit that will light a red LED on
> >> the dashboard when the voltage falls too low, or a fancier one that
> >> lights a tricolor LED green (when the DC/DC is working fine), amber
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks like you stripped a couple of panels out of a 737. ;-)

-------
Date: Wed, 22 Jul 2009 21:21:17 -0700
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery

Hello David,

I find that after many years of driving a EV, that I started to install
indicators and switch over circuits in the vehicle. This way its easy to
trouble the the circuits and switch in a backup on the go.

At one time back in the stone age, I had only main battery and amp meter
indication. This did not tell me how my accessory battery, DC-DC unit,
motor ampere, motor voltage, motor temperature, controller temperature,
battery temperature, ampere hour, watt hour, percent of charge, coolant
temperature, heater temperature and etc.

I first started with a standard Stewart Warner 12 volt meter and amp meter
off the accessory battery. The DC-DC was set to 14.5 volts and at load may
drop to 11 volts. The minimum setting for my controller is 10.5 volts.

I found only using a 12 volt meter, that I may not be aware that the fuse of
the main battery pack may have open, so I then install a volt and amp meter
on that circuit to the DC-DC converters.

All my fuse holders are track mounted made by the Square D company that has
fuse blown indicators. If any one fuse blows, then a LED that shunts the
fuse holder lights up. Each fuse on the track has a spare one that can be
switch in by just pushing it in like a switch.

Roland
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090723/0818f756/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> W9IP wrote:
> > I think that this cat has already been skinned...
> > e-bay 110415018251 and 200365641838 for example.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought the 200365641838 item. $7.95 - no tax, no shipping, easy
installation. You can't beat it.

Greg

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Thursday, July 23, 2009 3:04 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery



> W9IP wrote:
> > I think that this cat has already been skinned...
> > e-bay 110415018251 and 200365641838 for example.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an analog gauge for both my pack voltage and accessory battery
voltage.
That way I can keep an eye on both to warn me of any problems.
Seemed like cheap insurance.
~ $50 each

Dennis
Elsberry, MO
http://www.evalbum.com/1366


-----Original Message-----
From: David Abineri [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, July 22, 2009 9:21 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery

I died in the middle of traffic the other day because the fuse in my
charging circuit from the DC-DC converter to the accessory battery had
blown without my noticing it. Eventually the voltage on the accessory
battery dropped too low to work of course and I was stuck.

What have some of you done to monitor this situation other than checking
the fuse every day?

Thanks for any ideas, David Abineri



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's what we're doing on the Mustang, Z.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Zeke Yewdall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, July 23, 2009 8:59 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery


>I think the E-vision will also monitor the accessory battery voltage? Or,
> if I'm wrong on that, I'll just add a regular car battery voltmeter with 
> the
> expanded 10 to 16 volt scale.
>
> Z
>
>


> W9IP <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

These guys sell them both as a kit and already assembled - hence the 
difference in price.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, July 23, 2009 12:03 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How to monitor accessory battery




> > W9IP wrote:
> >> I think that this cat has already been skinned...
> >> e-bay 110415018251 and 200365641838 for example.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >I have been using this. It is not as slick as a meter on the dash but it is
> >cheap and easy.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=4210+RB
> > It's 4210-RB DC voltage monitor kit.
> 
> ...


----------

